# White lithium grease



## Dorkhedeos (Jul 5, 2006)

can i use this on my chain? i think ive read that you arent supposed to use it on chains. is there anything else i can use for semi dry conditions that i can find easily? ive been looking for this mobil 1 synthetic spray for a while, but i still cant find it.


----------



## TrikeKid (Sep 1, 2006)

Try a motorcycle dealer for spray on chain lubes, I wouldn't put grease on a chain, it's just too messy.


----------



## BlueTrain (Jan 24, 2005)

hit your LBS and get some Pro Link lube. nothing better in my opinion.


----------



## CDtofer (Nov 4, 2004)

NO, you do not want to use anything so heavy on your chain. You dont want grease, you want a light oil consistency. With thick greas you will pick up every bit of dust and dirt on the trail. Your chain will be twice the size in no time! You need to pick up a bottle of chain lube, go to any LBS and ask what works best for the area you ride in. Make sure your chain is clean (spray/soak in degreaser and wipe it down) then apply some lube and let it sit for a while. Wipe any excess off with a rag before you go ride.

Best time to lube is after you get back from a ride or the night before, then you can let it set in overnight.


----------



## Mr_Tom (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm a fan of paraffin based products, like "White Lightening"

I go through it fast, because after a hard dirty, muddy ride, the lube 'sheds', so I have to reapply it often, but my chain stays fairly clean, and what ever gets on my clothing seems to wash out. 

As for using oil based lubes, lithium grease is so messy, I stopped using for my own garage door rollers. I use light oil, or even motor oil. If you like Mobil 1, guessing you money to burn , then use a rag and a small bowl to apply it. Be prepared to have to clean your chain with a degreaser more often.


Just my two cents, did I over charge? 

tom


----------



## bluebomberx (Aug 24, 2006)

If you don't have a bike shop near by, look for Remington Dri-Lube. It's a teflon wax in a spray can. It's similiar to other wax-based lubes in drip bottles. It works really well in dry dusty conditions.


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Feb 12, 2004)

ah, i liked the mega-man games.

anyhow, you could make your own chain lube. motor oil mixed with some type of thinner (mineral spirits, paint thinner, whatever) in a mix of about two parts thinner to one part oil seems to do ok. i did this after i ran out of prolink gold and needed a lube (chain was squeeking, i had a race the next day and i was broke so i couldn't get more prolink). do a search for it; you might find a thread or two about it.


----------



## AJ-Miata (Aug 17, 2006)

I tried white lithium grease on my chain two times. I think the OP is referring to the stuff in the spray cans, which actually goes on pretty light and wipes off easily if you do it before the solvents evaporate. The lithium grease spray works fine in a pinch, but it is not an ideal lube. I found that it picked up a lot of dirt and did not stay on the chain very well, especially through water.

I don't recommend motorcycle chain lube either. These are very heavy greases that are designed to not fling off the chain when you are running down the highway at 70 mph. (former Honda motorcycle mechanic talking here) Other than dirtbikes, motorcycles don't deal with the dirt issue either, plus most folks use O-ring chains, whereas bicycles don't, so penetrating lube that washes out dirt is more important than it is for a motorcycle lube.

The "classic" bicycle chain lube is diesel fuel, wiped on with a rag after every ride, but I hate the smell of that stuff more than anything.

Modern "wax" chain lubes seem to work pretty well for me. They soak in well, don't attract a lot of dirt (unlike greases), and stay on the chain for a good long while, even when wet. I've taken to wiping down my chain after every ride with a rag sprayed with a little penetrant lube (e.g., CRC or Marvel MO), and then cleaning my chain really well and lubing with the wax stuff about every other week.

- Cheers, AJ


----------



## Dorkhedeos (Jul 5, 2006)

ah crap, i just got back from the motorcycle shop. i got some motul chain lube road. i hope this is alright because i get charged 20% restocking fee if i want to return :madman: i got a can of it for 7 bucks. 13.5 oz, so its pretty much a dollar for 2 oz, which isnt bad right?


----------



## AJ-Miata (Aug 17, 2006)

Dorkhedeos said:


> ah crap, i just got back from the motorcycle shop. i got some motul chain lube road. i hope this is alright because i get charged 20% restocking fee if i want to return :madman: i got a can of it for 7 bucks. 13.5 oz, so its pretty much a dollar for 2 oz, which isnt bad right?


Don't sweat it, dude. You probably bought a very fine product. Just be sure to let it soak for a minute or two, then wipe it off with a rag. What you don't want is thick grease on there. If it seems too thick when you are done, just spray your chain with some light penetrating oil (like CRC from an autoparts store) and wipe it off. The motorcycle chain lubes are very good formulations. The CRC or similar spray lube is cheap and likely will cost about the same as the restocking fee from the motorcycle shop. And then you will have it on hand so you can wipe down your chain after EVERY ride.


----------

